# devel/cmake-core: conflicts with cmake-3.23.3 (installs files into the same place)



## dougs (Sep 10, 2022)

When attempting to update ports using portmaster this morning, ran into this:


```
-- Installing: /usr/ports/devel/cmake-core/work/stage/usr/local/share/vim/vimfiles/syntax/cmake.vim
-- Installing: /usr/ports/devel/cmake-core/work/stage/usr/local/share/emacs/site-lisp/cmake-mode.el
-- Installing: /usr/ports/devel/cmake-core/work/stage/usr/local/share/aclocal/cmake.m4
-- Installing: /usr/ports/devel/cmake-core/work/stage/usr/local/share/bash-completion/completions/cmake
-- Installing: /usr/ports/devel/cmake-core/work/stage/usr/local/share/bash-completion/completions/cpack
-- Installing: /usr/ports/devel/cmake-core/work/stage/usr/local/share/bash-completion/completions/ctest
install  -m 0644 /usr/ports/devel/cmake-core/work/cmake-3.23.3/Auxiliary/cmake-mode.el /usr/ports/devel/cmake-core/work/stage/usr/local/share/emacs/site-lisp
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)
===>  Installing for cmake-core-3.23.3
===>  Checking if cmake-core is already installed
===>   Registering installation for cmake-core-3.23.3
Installing cmake-core-3.23.3...
pkg-static: cmake-core-3.23.3 conflicts with cmake-3.23.3 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/bin/ccmake
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake-core
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake-core
[root@example 09.Sep 9:29am /usr/ports/devel/cmake-core]#
```


Have done make deinstall clean && make distclean && make install clean to no avail.

There's no recent entries in /usr/ports/UPDATING related to this.

This is across multiple servers running 13.1-RELEASE-p2. 
uname -a: FreeBSD example.example.com 13.1-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE-p2 GENERIC amd64

I have filed a bug report at Bugzilla: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=266323
Unfortunately no response to date. Hoping one of you will help out!


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 10, 2022)

Update your ports tree.
You could try do disable the options CPACK,DOCS,MANPAGES. Just to see.
Here cmake compiles fine.


----------



## diizzy (Sep 10, 2022)

You need to delete your old CMake package before updating, I'm working on adding an entry about it


----------



## diizzy (Sep 10, 2022)

Added, https://cgit.freebsd.org/ports/commit/?id=6e9119f80d1c56b93aab218dab49f6a4eead6843


----------



## karrakis (Sep 10, 2022)

```
portmaster -o devel/cmake-core cmake
```
seems to work in this case.


----------



## jmos (Sep 10, 2022)

Not a bug - documented including the solution in /usr/ports/UPDATING


----------

